# IP and routing table SFP module



## freejlr (Oct 7, 2022)

I have a Chelsio T520-CR managed by the if_cxgbe module and the interfaces recognized as cxl.

This card has two ports in one of them I have a SFP module which I want to access to manage it, this module can be accessed through HTTP or Telnet.

The default address of this module is 192.168.1.1 mask 255.255.255.0, I assign it like this:

`ifconfig cxl1 inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.255`

Getting the following in my adapter and route table:


```
cxl1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=6ec07bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,HWRXTSTMP,NOMAP>
    ether 00:07:43:53:a2:06
    inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: Ethernet none
    status: no carrier
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags     Netif Expire
127.0.0.1          link#3             UH          lo0
192.168.1.0/24     link#5             U          cxl1
192.168.1.1        link#5             UHS         lo0
```

But that's not right, when I want to access 192.168.1.1 to my SFP module I'm actually accessing lo0, when I listen to a port and scan with nmap I'm not accessing the module.

I don't understand, okay I have the cxl1 interface but in that interface I have the SFP module, do I understand that the cxl1 interface has to be assigned the address 192.168.1.1 which is the address of the module? How could I solve this?

Thanks.


----------



## covacat (Oct 7, 2022)

route delete 192.168.1.1


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 7, 2022)

Set a different address from the same network for example 192.168.1.2 on your adapter and then see if you can access 192.168.1.1


----------



## freejlr (Oct 7, 2022)

I have also tried to assign the adapter the address 192.168.1.2, but without success.


`nmap 192.168.1.0/24`

It only detects my adapter, no trace of the SFP module, it does not respond to ping or anything. I think it has to be some compatibility problem again, this is turning into a nightmare.

It is true that I do not have the updated firmware, when loading the cxgbe module:

`kldload cxgbe`

I got a notice referring to the firmware, if I see in this FreeBSD tree path:

FreeBSD Firmware

I currently have version 1.0.9, on the other hand my Dell r220 was in Bios version 1.4. As Chelsio's paper says on page 7, if I have version 1.4 or lower my system would freeze on boot. Just like it happens to my r320.

Chelsio paper

Upgrade to Bios version 1.6.4 and fixed. 

Sorry to mix up the issue of servers now, I know it's not in the latest Bios version, but I doubt that's the problem, but the firmware version of the T520-CR itself isn't. Could there be the problem? Why is my SFP module not visible?

If I'm not doing anything wrong when assigning the IP address to the interface, I can't think of anything other than a firmware problem or direct incompatibility between the card and the SFP module.

What is your opinion?

Thanks guys.


----------



## freejlr (Oct 18, 2022)

I think the problem between module and card could be in the speed, the Chelsio T520-CR seems to only support 1000baseSX, my module works in 1000baseLX speed.

I have detailed more possible errors in the following thread:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ttl-and-ont.84505/page-3#post-584795

Thanks.


----------

